# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Diem (Libra), cryptocurrency

## Airicist

Contributors:

Meta Platforms, Inc.

Diem Association -  diem.com

youtube.com/DiemAssociation

facebook.com/diemassociation

twitter.com/diemassociation

linkedin.com/company/diemassociation

instagram.com/diemassociation

Diem on Wikipedia

Novi Financial, Inc.

CEO - Stuart Levey

Co-creator and Board member - David Marcus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook aims to shake up finance with its Libra cryptocurrency"
The social network’s new cryptocurrency could fuel its e-commerce ambitions.

by Queenie Wong
June 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Calibra is a secret weapon for monetizing its new cryptocurrency"
The newly formed subsidiary will build Facebook’s digital wallet

by Nick Statt
June 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s blockchain lead David Marcus: “I want Libra coin to last hundreds of years”"
With the launch of Libra coin, David Marcus is looking ahead to the future.

by Tim Copeland
June 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook announces Libra cryptocurrency: All you need to know"
The use cases, technology and motive behind the new digital money

by Josh Constine
June 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How Does Facebook’s Libra Association Work? A Founding Member explains

Published on Jun 19, 2019




> Bison Trails is among the founding members of the Libra Association, the governing body of Facebook-backed digital currency Libra, and the infrastructure provider for the Libra network. Joseph Lallouz, CEO at Bison Trails, talked with Cointelegraph about the company’s role in the Libra project.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook's Libra cryptocurrency explained

Published on Jun 19, 2019




> Libra is like cash that lives inside your phone.

----------


## Airicist

What is the future of Libra?

Published on Jun 20, 2019




> Libra, a new cryptocurrency backed by Facebook, is already making headlines all around the globe. Why is the Libra project considered so disruptive and what will be its impact on the crypto industry and on the global financial system? Matthias Weissle, CEO at Swiss-based venture capital firm Verum Capital gave us his perspective in an exclusive interview.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Libra - Hedera's Model Validated! Gossip About Gossip #26 with CEO Mance Harmon

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> It's not every day that a major tech company validates a unique business and governance model that you've been promoting for years.  Hedera CEO Mance Harmon joins hosts Zenobia Godschalk and Ken Anderson to share how Facebook Libra has validated Hedera's model and the important differences between Facebook Libra and Hedera Hashgraph, including ABFT.

----------


## Airicist

"LibraVista released a developer-friendly API to Libra blockchain data."

July 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook's Libra cryptocurrency loses support of five founding members"
It's been a rough Friday for the ambitious, but controversial project.

by Corinne Reichert, Andrew Morse
October 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Livestream: Zuckerberg defends Facebook cryptocurrency before Congress

October 10, 2019




> In this livestream: Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg testifies before a congressional committee investigating the company's plans to launch a new cryptocurrency.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vodafone has exited Facebook's Libra cryptocurrency"
The association has lost another founding member.

by Brian Heater
January 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is shifting its Libra cryptocurrency plans after intense regulatory pressure"
The Libra project will now support existing currencies in addition to the proposed Libra token

by Nick Statt
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook rebrands Libra wallet Calibra to Novi"

by Romain Dillet
May 26, 2020

Novi Financial, Inc.

----------


## thugsforlife

A first version is projected to be released in 2020, right? But i also heard that “Libra will never launch in its current form.” So I'll have to keep trading and using only changehero.io platform. A number of analysts hold the opinion that Libra will launch–but that the project will look different than what was originally planned

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s Libra currency to launch next year in limited format"
Long-awaited project to arrive as soon as January, with just one dollar-backed coin

by Hannah Murphy
November 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Libra cryptocurrency project changes name to Diem to distance itself from Facebook"
Diem is ‘reinforcing its organizational independence’

by Jacob Kastrenakes
December 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook's Diem Testnet Hits 50 Million Transactions"
The upcoming stablecoin contender reached the milestone a little over a month after it was renamed.

by Shaurya Malwa
January 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg’s Stablecoin Ambitions Unravel With Diem Sale Talks"
Meta-backed Diem is trying to sell its assets, people say
Federal Reserve was uneasy with Diem’s stablecoin plans

by Liana Baker, Jesse Hamilton, and Olga Kharif
January 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Statement by Diem CEO Stuart Levey on the sale of the Diem Group's assets to Silvergate"

January 31, 2022

----------

